

Ramen eaters? - geperry

I&#x27;m a journalist working on a story about convenience foods in tech. Any Top Ramen&#x2F;Cup Noodles devotees out there? If so how often do you eat them, what if anything do you add to make them more exciting?
======
carise
I eat ramen a few times every month, and I usually add eggs (poached, sunny-
side up, etc.) and green onions. My mom always made ramen like this. :)

If I am craving niurou mian but don't have the time to make it, I add some soy
sauce, sometimes a bean paste, cinnamon, star anise, ginger, and sugar and let
the broth simmer a little longer.

------
kevinstubbs
[http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/03/ramen-hacks-30-easy-
ways-...](http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/03/ramen-hacks-30-easy-ways-to-
upgrade-your-instant-noodles-japanese-what-to-do-with-ramen.html)

~~~
logn
And also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8948139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8948139)
(making Ramen from dry noodles)

OP, I think it's more of a stereotype than reality. People will definitely
find creatively lazy/cheap ways to eat, but I don't think Ramen is any more
popular than, say, pizza... My $.02.

